# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  США профинансирует создание полностью автономных роботов

## ALEX(XX)

Американская компания Robotic Technology разрабатывает в интересах Пентагона работающего на паровом двигателе робота, который может получать энергию, употребляя обнаруженные поблизости органические материалы, сообщает Fox News. Это может быть трава, дерево, старая мебель и даже трупы. По выражению телеканала, машина сочетает механику 19-го, технологии 21-го и фильмы ужасов 20-го века. 

Изобретение Robotic Technology получило название "Энергетически автономный тактический робот" (Energetically Autonomous Tactical Robot) или EATR. Он способен "обнаружить, проглотить и извлечь энергию из биомассы окружающей среды (и других органических источников энергии), а также использовать традиционные и альтернативные виды топлива (такие как бензин, тяжелое горючее, керосин, дизельное топливо, пропан, уголь, кулинарное масло и солнечную энергию), когда это необходимо". 

EATR получает энергию от теплового двигателя, разработанного компанией Cyclone Power Technology. Он вырабатывает энергию за счет "внешней камеры сгорания", которая нагревает воду в замкнутой системе, из-за чего генерируется электричество. Fox News подчеркивает, что термины "биомасса" и "другие органические источники энергии" не обязательно ограничиваются растительными материалами, поскольку трупы людей и животных содержат большое количество энергии и могут находиться в местах ведения боевых действий. 

Новый робот, как отмечает источник, будет чрезвычайно полезен армии. Из-за своей энергетической неприхотливости он месяцами и даже годами сможет работать без дозаправки и технического обслуживания. На его платформе можно будет создать транспортную или санитарную машину, систему связи и даже вооруженный аппарат. Тем не менее, по данным американского телеканала, разработчик представляет EATR как сугубо мирную разработку, несмотря на ее очевидное военное предназначение.

securitylab.ru

PS: Чего-то я вспомнил Гарри Гаррисона и планету Фрейдбург  :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> PS: Чего-то я вспомнил Гарри Гаррисона и планету Фрейдбург


На Фрейдбурге у роботов мозги то были нормальные, а все остальное - паровая машина, что и было в их случае проблемой. В случае с Пентагоном у них наборот - паровая у машина как я понял есть и это главная фича, а проблема наоборот - в "мозгах" робота  :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Мне понравилась фраза по поводу трупов. Роботы будут перерабатывать  трупы противника или своих? Вдруг одному из роботов взбредет в "голову" атаковать свои войска, т.к. он "проголодался" :Smiley:  Или вынося раненого бойца из поля боя - не закусит ли он им по дороге в лазарет потому, что пришло время обедать :Cheesy:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

[флуд]прямо стимпанк какой-то[/флуд]

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Оказывается, роботы не будут "кушать" трупы, т.к. это

```
надругательство над человеческими останками является военным преступлением согласно статье 15 Женевской конвенции.
```

 :Rtfm: 
Читать дальше http://lenta.ru/news/2009/07/20/robot/

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Как бы в продолжение темы.
 Шведскую компанию оштрафовали на 25 тысяч крон (около 3 тысяч долларов) за нападение робота на человека, сообщает во вторник издание The Local.  Инцидент произошел еще в 2007 году, когда рабочий компании, расположенной к северу от Стокгольма, занимался обслуживанием сломавшейся машины для переноски камней. 
 Думая, что отключил питание робота, мужчина подошел к нему. Однако машина внезапно заработала и схватила жертву за голову. Рабочему удалось освободиться, но он получил серьезные травмы, в том числе сломал четыре ребра.  Как заявил представитель обвинения, пострадавшему очень повезло - он мог расстаться с жизнью. Прокурор подверг критике несоблюдение техники безопасности на предприятии, но отметил, что часть вины за происшествие лежит и на самом рабочем. 
http://lenta.ru/news/2009/07/28/robot/ 
p.s. Что говорить о боевых роботах, если роботы-трудяги могут принести вред здоровью человека! Вот и проблема "мозгов" у роботов.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Оказывается, роботы не будут "кушать" трупы


а как роботы будут отличать трупы-живых_людей от всего остального? ))

я ещё могу понять своеобразную капчу для человека в сознании *если вы человек и не можете являтся пищей для робота скажите/наберите_на_клавитуре_Пошлитесмс *несъедобен* и будете опознанны как несъедобный объект*

----------


## AndreyKa

Если роботу не удастся поймать человека, значит он живой.  :Wink:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> а как роботы будут отличать трупы-живых_людей от всего остального? ))


Мне тоже интересно как? Наверное будет применяться инфракрасное излучение, алгоритмы распознавания образов и т.д. Но, как написано в статье о нанесение травм рабочему роботом, он перепутал голову рабочего с камнем я так понял.

----------


## rdog

отличать будут новым Пентагонским сверхсекретным методом.. ,,ректальныйкриптоанализ,,

----------


## glider

Комменты в той теме читали ??  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------

